

New pictures of the mysterious rock on Mars - zsedbal
http://www.nasa.gov/jpl/mer/rock-pinnacle-island-pia17761/index.html

======
snirp
Why not link to the NASA page directly? I really don't see how the blog adds
anything. Here it is with some high quality images:
[http://www.nasa.gov/jpl/mer/rock-pinnacle-island-
pia17761/in...](http://www.nasa.gov/jpl/mer/rock-pinnacle-island-
pia17761/index.html#.Ut_JsmQ1i2w)

~~~
ronaldx
Very little else has moved: it should therefore be simple enough to deduce
which direction the rock came from?

Actually I can't immediately identify any other difference. Very weird!

------
adobriyan
I feel bad every time I click on blog spam links.

~~~
T-zex
I usually go straight into comments to get a direct link to the story or a
print page.

------
raverbashing
I don't see any new photos there.

~~~
andraskindler
these were posted today on the NASA site, so they're pretty fresh.

~~~
gus_massa
It’s a new before-after image, but it’s very similar to the old before-after
image, for example: [http://www.space.com/24330-mars-rover-mystery-rock-
appears.h...](http://www.space.com/24330-mars-rover-mystery-rock-appears.html)
There is no new information here.

~~~
sp332
Sol 3540 is January 8th, so these aren't newer than the old photos. Nice
color, though.

------
rys
There are two small very straight lines on the lower right of the object that
hints that it's man-made. Really looks like something just fell off of the
rover, rather than was knocked there from the ground nearby. There's almost no
disturbance of anything else in that area which would be expected if that
object rolled or was pushed there. Looks like it fell down on top.

~~~
bradleyland
The NASA page has much better copy about the object:

    
    
        Much of the rock is bright-toned, nearly white. A 
        portion is deep red in color. Pinnacle Island may 
        have been flipped upside down when a wheel dislodged 
        it, providing an unusual circumstance for examining 
        the underside of a Martian rock.
    

[http://www.nasa.gov/jpl/mer/rock-pinnacle-island-
pia17761/in...](http://www.nasa.gov/jpl/mer/rock-pinnacle-island-
pia17761/index.html#.Ut_2N3n0A19)

From this, I get the impression that the other rock you see in the photo is
actually bright white as well, but is covered by red martian dust. This is
probably the most interesting thing about the whole photograph.

